# gryfel



## Thomas1

Czy ktoś z Was używa lub spotyka się z użyciem tego słowa?

Czytam _Annę Kareninę _w tłumaczeniu Kazimiery Iłłakowiczówny i tam też natknąłem się na nie:„No proszę!… Słychać i widać, jak trawa rośnie!” —pomyślał Lewin dostrzegając, jak obok źdźbła młodej trawki poruszył się ciemnopopielaty, jak gryfel, mokry liść osiny. ​ 
Współczesne słowniki polskiego nie notują słowa. Znaczenie znalazłem u Doroszewskiego:_przestarz. p._ rysik //SWil
(_nm._ Griffel)​ _
Duden - Das größe Worterbuch der deutschen Sprache _podaje:Griffel
der; -s, - [1: mhd. griffel, ahd. griffil, unter Einfluss von: grīfan (greifen) zu: graf < lat. graphium < griech. grapheĩon = Schreibgerät]: 
  1. Schreibstift für Schiefertafeln: ​
Czyli nasz "rysik". Widać też wspólne pochodzenie "gryfla" i "grafitu".

Zacząłem szukać informacji o "gryflu" w internecie i na stronie Uniwersytetu Warszawskiego (UW) znalazłem ten artykuł: "_Gryfel_? Z czym to się je?" (http://www.wuw.uw.edu.pl/index.php?tresc=feliet&idfel=120). Autorka, pochodząca z Łosic (wschodnia Polska), była zaskoczona, że słowo "nie istnieje". Narodowy Korpus Języka Polskiego podaje tylko dwa przykłady użycia słowa, z czego jeden z dyskusji na Wikipedii, gdzie słowo to najpewniej czyjś pseudonim, drugi z artykułu, gdzie słowo jest wyjaśnione:Pisaliśmy na kamiennych tabliczkach; z jednej strony miały linie, z  drugiej kratkę. Używaliśmy kamiennych pisaków, na który mówiliśmy „ gryfel ”.
Gazeta Tczewska, _Zamordowanego przez NKWD policjanta rodzina szukała prawie pół wieku_​
W internecie jest niewiele przykładów "gryfla". Na pewnej stronie znalazłem:Tabliczki były  wykonane z cienkiej płytki naturalnego łupka, oprawionego  najczęściej  drewnianą ramką, do której doczepiano sznurkiem rysik do  pisania (na  Mazurach zwany „gryfel”).
http://sadybamazury.wordpress.com/2...a-na-ziemi-piskiej-z-dziejow-oswiaty-ludowej/​
Kolejne zdanie, z forum dla elektroników, jest sprzed roku:[...] jest jeden problem kartka była lekko szara, tak jakby został ukruszony gryfel od ołówka i roztarty po kartce.  
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/viewtopic.php?p=11803858#11803858​
W powyższym przykładzie użyłbym "grafit". W tym znaczeniu używa również słowa "gryfel" autorka artykułu na stronie UW, brakuje go jednak w słowniku Doroszewskiego. Wydaje mi się, że "gryfel" ma dziś głównie to znaczenie. Zastanawiam się, czy słowo w ogóle jest znane i czy gdzieś się go jeszcze używa poza wspomnianymi Łosicami?


----------



## dreamlike

Nie miałbym najmniejszego pojęcia, co to słowo oznacza, gdybym się z nim spotkał, i widzę, że poza jednym chlubnym wyjątkiem, słowniki bardzo by mi nie pomogły.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Z przytoczonego kontekstu wynika, że być może tłumaczka użyła słowa w znaczeniu tabliczki łupkowej, która była szara. Pisanie szarym rysikiem na łupku nie ma wiele sensu, bo nic nie będzie widać. Być może nastąpiło u niej przeniesienie znaczenia z rysika na tabliczkę.


----------



## Thomas1

Dzięki za odpowiedzi.

Moim zdaniem byłoby to dość dziwne gdyby tłumaczka zmieniła znaczenie, zwłaszcza że Iłłakowiczówna z  pewnością sama używała tabliczki łupkowej i rysika, albo przynajmniej  była z nimi obeznana (z tego, co czytałem w internecie tabliczka była  używana w niektórych miejscach nawet do końca lat czterdziestych XX wieku),  tak jak my dzisiaj z zeszytem i ołówkiem. Poza tym same gryfle miały różne odcienie czarnego lub szarego, no i rysik do tabliczki łupkowej był robiony również z łupka: http://www.olejow.pl/remek/rysiki.jpg
Pismo na takiej tabliczce było białe (kredę wprowadzono później): http://www.olejow.pl/remek/tablica.jpg

Widzę, że rosyjski teks ma słowo o tym samym pochodzeniu:



«Каково! Слышно и видно, как трава растет!» –сказал себе Левин, заметив двинувшийся *грифельного *цвета мокрый осиновый лист подле иглы молодой травы.„No  proszę!… Słychać i widać, jak trawa rośnie!” —pomyślał Lewin   dostrzegając, jak obok źdźbła młodej trawki poruszył się   ciemnopopielaty, jak *gryfel*, mokry liść osiny.


"грифел" w rosyjskim ma między innymi też znaczenie "rysik":*ГРИ́ФЕЛЬ*, я, _м._ [нем. Griffel].*1.*Палочка из особой породы сланца для писания на аспидной (см. _аспид2_) доске.*2.*Стержень внутри карандаша; то же, что _графит_ (во 2-м знач.).*Грифелёк* (_разг._) —уменьш. к г.*Гри́фельный* —относящийся к грифелю (в 1-м и 2-м знач.).||Ср. рашкуль.​Яндекс.Словари › Толковый словарь иноязычных слов. — 2004 ​

Te dwa znaczenia zgadzają się z dwoma znaczeniami "gryfla" w polskim, o  których pisałem wcześniej. Zaczynam się zastanawiać, czy polskie słowo nie nabyło  znaczenia "grafit (w ołówku)" pod wpływem rosyjskiego, bo w niemieckim "Griffel" go nie ma?
Pełny artykuł hasłowy dla "Griffel" z _Duden - Das größe Worterbuch der deutschen Sprache_:Grịf|fel,  der; -s, - [1: mhd. griffel, ahd. griffil, unter Einfluss  von: grīfan (greifen) zu: graf < lat. graphium < griech.  grapheĩon = Schreibgerät]: 
  1. Schreibstift für Schiefertafeln: 
  Zu meinen Krallenfüßen, unter meinem mörderischen Thronsitz, steht  mein liebster Sohn Manfred aus der Bianca Lancia und spricht, während er  Wachstafel und G. aus dem Gewand zieht, zu mir herauf (Stern, Mann  300). 
  2. (Bot.) stielartiger Fortsatz eines Fruchtknotens, der die Narbe trägt. 
  3. <meist Pl.> (salopp) Finger: 
  Bond. .. schlägt dem Erzschurken. .. mal wieder auf die gierigen G. (Spiegel 52, 1990, 180). ​


----------



## Ben Jamin

Ja bym się skłaniał do interpretacji słowa "gryfel" w tym kontekście jako grafitu do ołówka (pierwotnie oznaczającego sztyft ołowiany). Już po napisaniu ostatniego postu przypomniałem sobie, że w dzieciństwie słyszałem „gryfel”  w znaczeniu „grafit” (mieszkałem w Toruniu). W dalszym też ciągu uważam, że rysik do pisania na łupku nie mógł być szary, lecz biały, ewentualnie czarny.


----------



## wolfbm1

Pierwszy raz słyszę słowo gryfel. Pomyślałbym, że może chodzi a gryfa (skrzydlatego lwa z głową orła). Osina to też nowość dla mnie. A chodziło o oddanie sensu, że źdźbło trawy tak szybko rośnie, że powoduje poruszenie mokrego, grafitowego liścia topli osiki.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Pierwszy raz słyszę słowo gryfel.



Nic dziwnego. Słowo jest przestarzałe, i nieużywane od co najmniej 50 lat.



wolfbm1 said:


> ... że powoduje poruszenie mokrego, grafitowego liścia topli osiki.


Co to jest "topla"?



wolfbm1 said:


> ... grafitowego liścia topli osiki.



Chyba "barwy grafitu"? Grafitowy to zrobiony z grafitu, czyż nie?


----------



## wolfbm1

Ben Jamin said:


> Co to jest "topla"?


 Przepraszam, zjadłem jedno o. Topola. 



> Chyba "barwy grafitu"? Grafitowy to zrobiony z grafitu, czyż nie?


 Zgadza się. Tak jak elektroda grafitowa albo włókno grafitowe. Natomiast grafitowa maska jakiegoś samochodu, gdyby chodziło o materiał a nie o kolor, szybko by się pokruszyła. 
Jest również grafitowa ciemność i grafitowe liście ...


----------



## Polilotte

Topola to drzewo (*Topola osika*, osika, topola drżąca). Młode listki są szare, stąd może porównanie.
Gryfel to wkład do ołówka (Niem. Griffel).


----------



## tekton61

Przepraszam panstwa, nie mam roskladky klaviatury polskej, ale gryfel oznacza wkladka grafitowa do olowka albo poprostu kawalek grafitu. Kolor lista grafitowy w tym przypadku jest odpowiedny - czarny albo ciemno-szary.


----------



## wolfbm1

Ben Jamin said:


> Nic dziwnego. Słowo jest przestarzałe, i nieużywane od co najmniej 50 lat.


Ciekawe, że szpadel (to jest rydel, łopata) też ma końcówkę -el i też jest pochodzenia niemieckiego.
Na temat funkcji przyrostka -el Lidia M. Nowicka pisze: 
"Sufiks -el jest częsty w nazwiskach. Jaka zatem jest słowotwórczo-znaczeniowa funkcja interesującego nas formantu –el? Przez dodanie tego przyrostka (tzw. hipokorystycznego) tworzył się (np. w języku polskim, niemieckim) formy zdrobniałe, pieszczotliwe, mające charakter spieszczenia nazwy osobowe. Przyrostek -el może pełnić również funkcję bądź to dzierżawczą, bądź też jedynie ogólnostrukturalną."

Żródło: Wątek "Skąd pochodzą nazwiska".


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Ciekawe, że szpadel (to jest rydel, łopata) też ma końcówkę -el i też jest pochodzenia niemieckiego.
> Na temat funkcji przyrostka -el Lidia M. Nowicka pisze:
> "Sufiks -el jest częsty w nazwiskach. Jaka zatem jest słowotwórczo-znaczeniowa funkcja interesującego nas formantu –el? Przez dodanie tego przyrostka (tzw. hipokorystycznego) tworzył się (np. w języku polskim, niemieckim) formy zdrobniałe, pieszczotliwe, mające charakter spieszczenia nazwy osobowe. Przyrostek -el może pełnić również funkcję bądź to dzierżawczą, bądź też jedynie ogólnostrukturalną."
> 
> Żródło: Wątek "Skąd pochodzą nazwiska".



Funkcja hypokorystyczna przyrostka –el w języku niemieckim jest mi znana, ale muszę powiedzieć, że nie przychodzi mi na myśl żaden przykład takiej funkcji w języku polskim. Słowa już utworzone za pomocą przyrostka –el w języku niemieckim i zapożyczone przez język polski na ogół nie są odbierane jako zdrobniałe. 

Język polski używa natomiast hypokorystycznego przyrostka –elek, ale to nie to samo.

Muszę natomiast skorygować mój post, w którym podałem, że „gryfel” jest przestarzały. Poszukiwanie na Google dało mi kilka trafień, w których autorzy twierdzą, że w niektórych regionach kraju słowo to się zachowało i jest powszechnie używane.


----------



## Thomas1

tekton61 said:


> Przepraszam panstwa, nie mam roskladky klaviatury polskej, ale gryfel oznacza wkladka grafitowa do olowka albo poprostu kawalek grafitu. Kolor lista grafitowy w tym przypadku jest odpowiedny - czarny albo ciemno-szary.


Dziękuję za wpis. Znaczenie jest nam znane, zastanawiamy się nad tym, czy słowo "gryfel" jest jeszcze używane w polszczyźnie, ponieważ współczesne słowniki języka polskiego go nie wymieniają. Jak wygląda sprawa w rosyjskim i ukraińskim? Czy słowo "ГРИ́ФЕЛЬ" jest w powszechnym użyciu w obu językach?

PS: jeśli chodzi o polskie znaki diakrytyczne, to można je dodać. Nad okienkiem, w którym wpisuje się odpowiedź, jest pasek z polskimi literami mającymi znaki diakrytyczne. Wystarczy kliknąć odpowiednią literę, żeby wstawić ją do tekstu.



Ben Jamin said:


> [...]
> Muszę natomiast skorygować mój post, w którym podałem, że „gryfel” jest przestarzały. Poszukiwanie na Google dało mi kilka trafień, w których autorzy twierdzą, że w niektórych regionach kraju słowo to się zachowało i jest powszechnie używane.


Dobrze wiedzieć. Mógłbyś podać coś więcej na ten temat?
Zastanawiam się, czy słowo jest w użyciu na Śląsku.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Dobrze wiedzieć. Mógłbyś podać coś więcej na ten temat?
> Zastanawiam się, czy słowo jest w użyciu na Śląsku.


Zgoogluj słowo gryfel a pojawią się wpisy, o które pytasz.


----------



## wolfbm1

Podobno na Mazurach używa się słowa gryfel:
"U mojego męza na Mazurach mówi się: 
gryfel - rysik w ołówku" Żródło: Re: Co kraj, to słowo. Autor: dagger1 28.11.05

Prawdopodobnie jeszcze w zachodniopomorskim i na Śląsku:
"Gryfel – rysik po mazursku i śląsku (z niemieckiego Griffel)" 
Źródło:Tabliczki łupkowe - historia nauki pisania. Autor: Pieczarek.
Ciekawe jest, że przed gryflem (to jest rysikiem) używano do pisania ołowiu a nawet srebra.
Istnieją jeszcze gryflowe rzeźby.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Coś więcej na ten temat:
http://www.wuw.uw.edu.pl/index.php?tresc=feliet&idfel=120

http://forum.gazeta.pl/forum/w,38446,70074160,71213569,Re_gryfel_rysik.html

Po norwesku *griffel* oznacza tabliczkę łupkową, na której się pisze. https://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griffel


----------

